# Challenges of "Three or Less" size companies....



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Ouch, And here I thought I was having a bad week.

As for your question, I'm in the same boat. If I get hurt, I'm hosed. Hopefully someone has the answer. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Brad Gunn (Aug 18, 2015)

So sorry! Hope you heal up fast,

Many of us have been there, and have learned at least two things:

You will get through this. And then

You will buy insurance and you will start a savings account.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

Thats a tough one. You need to just heal. I would pass the current project to a trusted friend. Maybe someday you can save them in a time of need. 

In the past when I fractured my wrist and later on my ankle I took some advil and went to work. Kids gotta eat; bank dont care; government wont help.

Ankle still clicks. Wrist stopped hurting after about two and half years.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

Do everything possible to let yourself heal completely. It sucks now but it's an investment in your future to take it easy.


----------



## Kowboy (May 7, 2009)

wazez said:


> There only $50 around here. Kinda upsets me when the gc is to tight to get one out.


And guys wonder why we can't attract top talent to the trades. Chiropractors and dentists have bathrooms. You trade scum can pi$$ in the weeds.


----------



## Unger.const (Jun 3, 2012)

Metro M & L said:


> Thats a tough one. You need to just heal. I would pass the current project to a trusted friend. Maybe someday you can save them in a time of need.
> 
> In the past when I fractured my wrist and later on my ankle I took some advil and went to work. Kids gotta eat; bank dont care; government wont help.
> 
> Ankle still clicks. Wrist stopped hurting after about two and half years.


Tore the arm monday night just lifting a sheet of plywood with another person. Tuesday morning realized it was not just little deal. Wednesday morning doctor says bad news. Wednesday afternoon kept working and tried to use my non dominant hand to carry a sheet and ended up smashing back of foot. Couldn't put any weight on it for a week and a half. But I did show up. Limping and arm in sling. Took three days off for surgery and recover. Limped to job to let insulation sub in and then kept slowly getting things done with a little help with some limited knowledge helppers. Then the tape and texture sub needed a couple weeks to do his part which bought me some recovery time. Now he's done and I have to muddle through the finishing of the project. I still have atleast 2 more months of arm in a brace that locks it at 90 degree at elbow. Atleast I can put weight on my foot now. 

Metro I bet you are wayyyyyyyyyyyy more tougher then I am. You have kids! Lol

I don't consider myself a tough guy. But I'm seriously tired of this challenge.


----------



## brhokel606 (Mar 7, 2014)

Damn dude, sorry to hear this. What you have going on right now is my biggest fear....

Keep us posted and things will workout but lifes hurdles can be a beach!


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Buy insurance or self insure with a savings account. I tend to price assuming I sub everything out, and then do the parts I want to do. If you do that, you still have the GC's cut if you can get to the job site.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

Unger.const said:


> Tore the arm monday night just lifting a sheet of plywood with another person. Tuesday morning realized it was not just little deal. Wednesday morning doctor says bad news. Wednesday afternoon kept working and tried to use my non dominant hand to carry a sheet and ended up smashing back of foot. Couldn't put any weight on it for a week and a half. But I did show up. Limping and arm in sling. Took three days off for surgery and recover. Limped to job to let insulation sub in and then kept slowly getting things done with a little help with some limited knowledge helppers. Then the tape and texture sub needed a couple weeks to do his part which bought me some recovery time. Now he's done and I have to muddle through the finishing of the pmroject. I still have atleast 2 more months of arm in a brace that locks it at 90 degree at elbow. Atleast I can put weight on my foot now.
> 
> Metro I bet you are wayyyyyyyyyyyy more tougher then I am. You have kids! Lol
> 
> I don't consider myself a tough guy. But I'm seriously tired of this challenge.


This could be a step up for you and a helper. Helper learns more skills, you have to sell more work, company grows.


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

Aflac has pretty inexpensive short term disability insurance. I also carry WC on myself as well as my employees


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

Don't know why it quoted this???


----------



## Unger.const (Jun 3, 2012)

Stephen H said:


> it's time for YOU to put down the tools.
> 
> so--- your most important role--- is to hire guys who can develop like that----and then develop them, train them, invest in them, PAY them.
> 
> Here is the ego thing you have to get past.--- YOU probably aren't as good as you think you are. you are wearing too many hats---and just like a jack of all trades/handyman probably isn't as good as a specialist is at his specialty---- you lack of focus is hurting your quality


I'm realllllllly struggling with this. Not sure if it's because of the vast a ray of things that I do. I found someone pretty capable however lacks several other things on the radar. Like the willingness to learn something new. Or thinking how the current tasks effect other things (putting a few sheets in bathroom remodel had all demoed yesterday. Cuts sheets in garage larger then needed. Then brings into bath and power tool saws larger holes on walls to fit already cut down sheet. So cuts sheet 42x62 brings in to cover hole that is 39x58. Right next to master bedroom with no plastic over door. Customers dark stained furniture with in 2 ft of door. Dust flying all over room.) Or putting up a backsplash at a kitchen. Gets frustrated after man handling a sq ft of mosaic tiles on a mesh that after being cut to fit on wet saw about 10 to 15 times before putting up on wall. Then wants to tear all the tiles off mat and use just the end of a margin trowel to apply a few sq INCHES of thinset to the wall and then spend 20 min adjusting the little tiles. Oh then adjusting the previous set for a bit. Then wiping all the thinset off with a paper towel like cleaning off a baby's nose from everything. So there's is a pile of customers paper towels right next to the water bucket with sponges and clean brushes. He hasn't done alot of tile work but wants to tell me why my methods won't work. And thinks that mastic works best for everything. 

Don't get me wrong he is pretty capable of a alot. But thinks it's my first day as a contractor and forgets who is paying who to do what.

Like after I realize I just was hired by a high maintenance customer that has fired several of the better quality contractors in the are. I handle them with kid gloves get them calmed down about the current project all is fine. Then he steps around the corner without knowing the whole picture and starts to undermine the situation by giving different info to the customer. I realize he is trying to be helpful with relations to the customer. But I can't tell him with her still standing there.

End rant

Short of pulling the dick move. (Talk to the customer about the weather or how nice the home is or how about the ball game. But nothing about the project or price or future work at the home blah blah blah) I'm not sure how to keep going .


----------



## SamM (Dec 13, 2009)

Unger.const said:


> Short of pulling the dick move. (Talk to the customer about the weather or how nice the home is or how about the ball game. But nothing about the project or price or future work at the home blah blah blah) I'm not sure how to keep going .



Not a dick move. A necessity. Job communication should be between contractor/Pm and customer only. 

I'd be pretty pissed if one of my guys did something like that.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Yep. I always tell my helpers to refer any job questions to me. 

Like your case, it never fails. I get them to go one way due to budget, PIA factor, long negotiation/compromise or even rarely to cover my own rear due to some goofy issue and they totally unravel my game plan. Then the whole thing starts over again.

Head down, ass up, mouth shut.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

